# Became certified in September, still looking for experience



## donnat59 (Feb 9, 2012)

I'd been actively searching for a job/externship here in Hampton Roads VA, but had not had any luck.  Recently, I was offered a job which (during my interview) was told it was a great 'step in the right direction' towards my career goal and that I could eventually transfer into the coding dept - YEAH I thought.

Today I contacted HR to get some guidance regarding my career path --- and was told that they never hire coders without a minimum of 5 years experience and most of their coders come from other companies....

So, I guess I'm just looking to be told  'hang in there'! but right now I'm beyond depressed over it ---- and thinking of eating the entire 1/2 gallon of chocolate icecream in my freezer!

I have 10 years experience as a full-charge bookkeeper, was payroll manager at a CPA firm, and worked as a patient advocate---- there is nothing I can't do---- I just need someone to give me a chance to show them what I can do.

Thanks for listening --I feel better now, but I may still hit the icecream!


----------



## mhoyt (Feb 9, 2012)

well, so they keep saying their will be a shortage of coders soon.  I don't know how true that is but if so then peeps like us should beable to get a coding job.  In mean time I have a reception job at the dr office and I'm doing my time till I can get a job just doing coding and nothing else.


----------



## dawnhill (Feb 9, 2012)

I have been out of class since October, I recieved my CPC-A the first time.  I made excellent grades all through the program.  I still can't find a job.  I found out doing this that I really like the medical field.  I've even decided to just get my foot in the door somewhere and move up hopefully one day.  There are 3 schools here in town that have the same MEdical Billing and Coding programs.  We were told all through the program there are jobs out there.  They just didn't say that all 3 school have graduates each month so the competition is huge!!!!  I've found out that you can't get a coding job right out of school.  Which makes totally sense.  And the hospitals and doctors offices here require medical experience of some sort.  Sure wish I could do something to stand out.  This -A is KILLLING me!!!!!

I was thinking about maybe buy the study stuff and get the CPC-P or CPC-H to get to stand out.  Then I found out that the dreaded -A will be there without your experience.  I can't win for losing it seems like.  I just need a chance to show myself.  I've had previous office experience just not medical.

Any hints on how to get hired would be greatly appreciate it.  I'm involved with an employment agency and my typing, data entry and 10-key scores are good as well as Microsoft Word or Excel.  I can do this, I just need help.


----------



## donnat59 (Feb 9, 2012)

I think there are ZILLIONS of us out there --- just look at how many graduate from the AAPC program every month!  Right now I work in the billing dept of a healthcare organization --- I was sooo  hoping that after a year or so, I could work my way into the coding dept, but now I find out that probably the only way I'll be able to get into their coding dept is to leave, get experience somewhere else, then come back.... kind of insane!

I'm starting to think that perhaps I'd be better off 'working my way' into patient accounting, given my strong bookkeeping background and healthcare experience.


----------



## iceman6519@yahoo.com (Feb 10, 2012)

*The "A"*

@dawnhill. Beginning July 1, you can take a 20 question exam given by the AAPC and if you pass it, they will drop the "A", and you will be considered a CPC instead of CPC-A. Give the AAPC a call and they will tell you all about it. This was told to me the other day from an AAPC customer representative when I talked to him on the phone, so check it out.


----------



## donnat59 (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes, I know about  the exam - but my problem is if facilities like the one I currently work in only hire experienced coders, it won't make a difference if I have an A designation or not - without the experience, I still won't be considered for a position -- and it saddens me to think that if I want to stay with this company, I have to leave, get experience somewhere else, then go back and apply for a position - I don't think that's fair to the company that hires and trains me.


----------



## chshaffer41@gmail.com (Feb 12, 2012)

iceman6519@yahoo.com said:


> @dawnhill. Beginning July 1, you can take a 20 question exam given by the AAPC and if you pass it, they will drop the "A", and you will be considered a CPC instead of CPC-A. Give the AAPC a call and they will tell you all about it. This was told to me the other day from an AAPC customer representative when I talked to him on the phone, so check it out.



iceman,

I was just wondering about the information you received from the AAPC Customer rep...Did they tell you that this 20 question exam is a definate go??  Because, as I am sure you were aware, this has actually been a "hot topic" on the forums lately.  Have you heard what final decision was made about the " Elimination of the Apprentice Status" proposal? Just curious to what you were told...


----------



## donnat59 (Feb 13, 2012)

According to the rep I emailed over the weekend, nothing has been finalized yet - it's still be discussed and considered.


----------



## chshaffer41@gmail.com (Feb 13, 2012)

donnat59 said:


> According to the rep I emailed over the weekend, nothing has been finalized yet - it's still be discussed and considered.



That is what I was told as well. Thanks!!


----------

